

Html or xhtml for newbie - MarkBook

I am reading the excellent Head First HTML book. It's a little bit outdated because it predicted that there would not be a HTML5 because XHTML would become the standard. Now it seems with HTML5 this is not correct and there are going to be both HTML and XHTML standards from now on.
For some exploring HTML and CSS and later hopefully Javascript with a view to making some apps for mobile devices which is the standard to choose?
======
Mz
My understanding is that xhtml is more mobile-device-friendly than html. There
aren't big differences between the two. xhtml is a little stricter about
having quotation marks around everything and a few other things.

~~~
MarkBook
Thanks that suits me fine as it's easier to go with the flow of the book and I
would like to try making a mobile app or 2

